# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  avast! free 5.0: l'anti-virus gratuit le plus efficace pour protger votre PC  la rentre!

## Mejdi20

*avast! Free 5.0, lanti-virus gratuit le plus efficace et le plus simple  tlcharger pour protger votre PC  la rentre!*

*Prague, le 19 aot 2010*  Aprs lt, grand nombre dtudiants et dinternautes dcident dacheter ou de remplacer leur ordinateur portable. Un investissement important quil faut savoir rentabiliser en protgeant le mieux possible son matriel avec un anti-virus. La version gratuite davast! 5.0 est alors la solution idale pour surfez librement sur Internet sans risquer dendommager son nouveau petit bijou de technologie, dautant plus quelle est la plus efficace, la plus simple  tlcharger et  installer du march.

*Une excellente alternative gratuite  une solution payante ...*

avast! 5.0 est aujourdhui lun des logiciels de scurit gratuits les plus tlchargs sur Internet en France. Et ne dit-on pas que les logiciels les plus tlchargs sont souvent les meilleurs? avast! Free 5.0 est une solution  la fois simple, complte et efficace. Cest lun des rares anti-virus gratuits  disposer dautant de boucliers, sans limitation dans le temps.
En effet il protge  la fois vos fichiers et vos mails, mais galement le web, les logiciels de messagerie instantane, de peer to peer....et bonus, il nutilise quune infime partie de la mmoire de votre PC (y compris des netbooks). Il a ainsi pass avec succs le test VB 100 de Virus Bulletin loin devant les versions payantes de McAfee et Symantec.

*... Ultra-simple  trouver et  tlcharger sur Internet*

Si avast! Free 5.0 fonctionne si bien auprs des internautes Franais, cest aussi parce quon le trouve trs facilement sur le Web.

La stratgie davast! sinscrit dans une volont de totale transparence.
Contrairement  dautres logiciels de scurit, avast! ne cache pas sa version
gratuite sur ses sites pour favoriser les ventes de ses versions payantes, Internet Security et Professionnelle.

De mme en ce qui concerne la promotion des ventes.

Lorsquau bout dun an, la licence de lanti-virus expire, linternaute a la possibilit de cliquer sur longlet de lanti-virus gratuit, alors que pour dautres logiciels, une fentre pop-up apparat sur lcran de lordinateur ne proposant que la nouvelle version payante de lantivirus.

*Un succs acquis sans publicit*

Outre la transparence, avast! a galement fait le choix de ne pas investir dans la publicit.
Son succs mondial ne dpend aujourdhui que du bouche--oreille.
Ce qui fait la force davast! cest en effet avant tout sa communaut dutilisateurs puisque deux nouveaux utilisateurs sur trois ont tlcharg avast! sur recommandation dun proche, et recommandent  leur tour lanti-virus  dautres internautes.

Ce sont par ailleurs des milliers dinternautes bnvoles qui traitent plus de 90% des demandes existantes sur avast! et qui amliorent sans cesse ses programmes de dtection de virus, grce  limplantation de capteurs sur 100 millions dordinateurs dutilisateurs davast!.

*A PROPOS DAVAST SOFTWARE :*

Bas en Rpublique Tchque, AVAST Software protge aujourdhui plus de 100 millions dutilisateurs dans plus de 240 pays avec ses trois versions danti-virus avast! maintes fois rcompenses : Gratuite (la plus populaire), Internet Security et Professionnelle.

Disponible dans prs de 30 langues, avast! offre une protection globale et efficace  la fois pour les particuliers et les professionnels. Plus de dtails sur la socit et ses produits sur http://www.avast.com
avast! est une marque enregistre en France et dans d'autres pays. Elle est utilise sous la licence exclusive dAVAST Software.

----------


## Gnoce

J'utilise Avast depuis un certain temps maintenant, je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois  m'en plaindre lorsqu'il ne savait pas trop quoi faire face  un cheval de troie...

M'enfin bref, je comprends pas trop ce post, c'est de la pub? dvp est partenaire d'Avast?

----------


## sevyc64

> elle est la plus efficace, la plus simple  tlcharger et  installer du march


C'est bas sur quelles donnes objectives ?????
Aucune tude n'est cite avec possibilit de consulter les rsultats et les protocoles de tests.

Ce billet n'est pas de l'information, c'est uniquement de la *PUB GRATUITE*

Ca serait bien de le prciser quelque part, dans le titre par exemple.

----------


## Astartee

> C'est bas sur quelles donnes objectives ?????
> Aucune tude n'est cite avec possibilit de consulter les rsultats et les protocoles de tests.
> Ce billet n'est pas de l'information, c'est uniquement de la PUB GRATUITE[/SIZE]
> Ca serait bien de le prciser quelque part, dans le titre par exemple.


On est dans la section "Communiqus", qui contient... des _communiqus_ en provenance de diverses entreprises.
Tu as dj lu les autres articles de cette section ? _Tous_ sont de la pub,  divers degrs  :;):

----------

